# Mr.Excel Free book



## compaq (May 23, 2007)

I have recently started to receive free chapters from "Learn excel from Mr.Excel" actually I have received only the first part called "The excel environment". It was stated in this part to send an email if there any questions.
In page number 8 it is suggested to add a CLOSE button to the standard toolbar, why is that necessary as long there is an "x" on the toolbar that does the same job? Note that this small black "x" is not the same white "x" in the red box that closes excel all together.

Thanks


----------



## Stormseed (May 23, 2007)

which book are you referring to? maybe if you can share it with us and do we have a chance to join this club?


----------



## Lewiy (May 23, 2007)

Hmm, well spotted!  This does seem a bit pointless, but I think the purpose of the demonstration was just to show how to add custom toolbar buttons.

Mind you, perhaps Bill had another reason behind this, he usually does


----------



## Charlie45 (May 23, 2007)

*Fre Excel chapters*

Stormseed

I think anyone can sign up for the free chapter a week.  It is advertised on the main page of MrExcel.com


----------



## Stormseed (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Fre Excel chapters*



> Stormseed
> 
> I think anyone can sign up for the free chapter a week.  It is advertised on the main page of MrExcel.com



VOILA !! I have never been there before


----------



## MrExcel (May 24, 2007)

Yes - the "X" works, but being old and set in my ways, I really like a button that says "Close" right next to Save. 

And, yes, the bigger point is that there are hundreds of new buttons that you can add to the toolbar. If Close isn't your thing, then try Paste Values, or Select Visible Cells. 

For the free book...over 6 million chapters have been given away - if you are patient, you get the whole book for free over the course of the next year. People thought I was crazy to give away the whole book for free. However - I love these statistics:  (1) Most people - perhaps 95% - don't buy the book - they just get the free chapters. This is fine. People learn more about Excel and are more efficient.  (2) However, by giving away the book, word spreads so much faster. This means that the few percent who do buy the book cause the book to sell at three times the normal rate!

Like Leo Laporte says on his TWIT podcast, some people just like to own a physical book. The free chapter promo lets me get the word out to more people.

So, there are two free books going on right now:
1) Every Tuesday, Learn Excel from MrExcel:
http://www.mrexcel.com/learn-excel.html

2) Every Thursday, Excel 2007 Miracles Made Easy:
http://www.mrexcel.com/freebook2007/

No catch. No gimmicks. No spam. Opt out any time. The link arrives by e-mail each Tues/Thursday and if I ever *need something*, I will ask in the e-mail. For example, in the famous quest for "what the heck can =FACTDOUBLE() be used for?", I asked that in the weekly e-mail and had an answer (calculating Texas Hold-Em Poker Odds) quickly.

Bill


----------



## compaq (May 26, 2007)

Thank you all, posting my small rather simple remark was my way for keeping the excel cycle going on in my mind. I found the first few pages I received very true especially about how people start to learn about excel at work.


----------



## Roni (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Mr.Excel Free book TOC?*

is there a table of contents for the free Excel 2007 Miracles Made Easy book?


----------



## rconverse (Nov 4, 2008)

MrExcel said:


> Yes - the "X" works, but being old and set in my ways, I really like a button that says "Close" right next to Save.
> 
> And, yes, the bigger point is that there are hundreds of new buttons that you can add to the toolbar. If Close isn't your thing, then try Paste Values, or Select Visible Cells.
> 
> ...



I am signed up for both of these, but can't find Chapter 32 for the 2007 book.  Anyway to have that resent?


----------



## nbrcrunch (Mar 14, 2009)

This post from Bill is now nearly 2 years old. Are the offers (free books) still valid?



MrExcel said:


> Yes - the "X" works, but being old and set in my ways, I really like a button that says "Close" right next to Save.
> 
> And, yes, the bigger point is that there are hundreds of new buttons that you can add to the toolbar. If Close isn't your thing, then try Paste Values, or Select Visible Cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrExcel (Mar 16, 2009)

Sure. Send a note to freebook @ mrexcel.com (reply to one of the chapter e-mails and let me know you are missing chapter 32 of the Miracles book). I can send it again.


----------



## nbrcrunch (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Bill. Thanks for the personal response. Actually, I don't need it. I've got it all. I was just noticing in another post that someone was asking about "best book" recommendations. I was going to recommend this offer but didn't want to offer something that was no longer available. Just a suggestion, you might post it in your free book offers on your E-Books section of the store.


----------

